# Monaco Full NVBK training video



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a new video from our female monaco in training for belgium ringsport nvbk 

My girlfriend is handling the dog 

I work the dog as decoy 



http://youtu.be/8Rz6ko9ArOw


hope you enjoy 


greets dominique


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

She looks really good Dominique, puts alot of males to shame. 
But man, it still looks too damm cold over there. I had to put a jumper on to watch that


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Very Nice Dominique


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I like her very much. Works in a fast/happy way. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

super....thanks for sharing


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i thought she was a male ... i really like her! Nice work!


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I really like this bitch.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool, thanks for sharing it. I like.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Man she really grew up, she got darker and put on a lot of muscle since we saw her last, I love everything about her, but if I had to choose her best quality it would be how damn explosive she is, special girl you got there dom.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

nice dog man. i like her from what i see here


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I smile every time I see videos of her. Very nice, and my type of dog


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Prey monster! I love it!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Dominique Domogala said:


> Here is a new video from our female monaco in training for belgium ringsport nvbk
> 
> My girlfriend is handling the dog
> 
> ...


OMG! Her athleticism is almost freaky! Wow! Who are her parents and where are her littermates?


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Zakia Days said:


> OMG! Her athleticism is almost freaky! Wow! Who are her parents and where are her littermates?


thx for the nice comments .

she is a berry 2 X kelly daughter (iedema) 

we don't know any littermates , but when she was 7 weeks and whe went to him to take her home 
she was definitley the most special dog from the litter :lol: when you entered mr iedema's house she stole all of your attention .


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Dominique Domogala said:


> she is a berry 2 X kelly daughter (iedema)
> 
> .


It all makes sense to me now, her mother is a full sister to our stud dog Ivo.


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> It all makes sense to me now, her mother is a full sister to our stud dog Ivo.


 
i know ivo from training . i liked him


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Pittige dame die goed werk laat zien, succes met haar. :wink:


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Super dog. Very nice work!!! Best of luck with her. From what I can see looks like a very nice bitch to work with. I wish you guys well.


----------

